# Patent: More Supertelephoto Optical Formulas



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2018)

```
Another set of Supertelephotos has appeared in a Japanese patent application.</p>
<p>Japan Patent Application 2018-018101</p>
<ul>
<li>EF 300mm f/2.8L</li>
<li>EF 400mm f/2.8L</li>
<li>EF 500mm f/4.0L</li>
<li>EF 600mm f/4.0L</li>
<li>EF 800mm f/5.6L</li>
</ul>
<p>We’re expecting new supertelephoto lenses some time in the next 12-18 months.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 5, 2018)

Not a lot to improve on with 300, 400, 500, and 600, except weight and better IS. 800 needs a refresh. ‍


----------



## exquisitor (Feb 5, 2018)

Why not update the 400/5.6? Looking at the 100-400/4.0-5.6 II Canon could definitely make something great with a prime 400 mm, like less weight and smaller than the current version + IS.
I am also looking forward to the rumoured 150-600 mm from Canon. Somehow there is not much to hear about it anymore.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Another set of Supertelephotos has appeared in a Japanese patent application.</p>
> <p>Japan Patent Application 2018-018101</p>
> <ul>
> <li>EF 300mm f/2.8L</li>
> ...



Given how great most (all?) of the existing line up are, I have to wonder what can be improved (weight, coatings, IS?) and, if they can be significantly improved, then it might be time to start saving as 12-18 months time could be expensive! ;D


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2018)

There might be a niche for an updated 400mm or 500 mm f/5.6 L IS, but it could be a small one. Among all the local wildlife photographers who are still on relatively inexpensive "starter" lenses, I am the only one with the 400 f/5.6 L no-IS, which admittedly I love for light weight and handiness for birds in flight. Everyone else has a 100-400L IS I, or Tamron or Sigma 150-600mm IS. There seems to be a strong preference for zoom versatility. That being said, there is no such critter as an inexpensive f5.6 supertele prime with IS, so it is hard to say if anyone would buy it.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 5, 2018)

An EF 200-400 f/4 (with no built-in TC) or an EF 200-600 f/5 would also be good if they weigh less than the current versions.  With a 200-600 zoom every focal lengths would be covered from 10 to 600 mm (using the Tamron 10-24).


----------



## Talys (Feb 5, 2018)

Yummy!

I wish I could justify buying one  800/5.6.... Droooooool


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 5, 2018)

exquisitor said:


> Why not update the 400/5.6? Looking at the 100-400/4.0-5.6 II Canon could definitely make something great with a prime 400 mm, like less weight and smaller than the current version + IS.
> I am also looking forward to the rumoured 150-600 mm from Canon. Somehow there is not much to hear about it anymore.



There’s still no competition for the existing lens.
There’s a ton of lenses on the market that perform “similarly” now, but in practical terms, for the BIF crowd at least, the 400f5.6 still has the best AF, lowest weight and is priced very reasonably. You can’t do “better” by getting a competing lens.
All the superzooms are heavy, have worse AF, are practically no sharper at 400mm and IQ at the 600mm zoom range drops too much to be a significant benefit.
If Sigma or Tamron would make a modern 400f5.6 prime with top level sharpness and IS, the situation might change, and if anyone makes a 400f4.0 for under $2K that would be a game changer, but as of yet all we have is a whole lot of “decent” zoom lenses that perfrom about the same for about the same price.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2018)

You won't get an argument from me, the 400 f/5.6L no-IS is the "fun" birding lens for people who like to move around (hike distances) and to hand-hold. I am not getting rid of mine. I am just wondering if there are enough lower-budget birders out there to make an IS update popular. Remember, many people justify a 100-400 by using it as a general purpose lens (I have the EF 70-200 f/4 IS for that). The current 100-400 II also hits a second niche with near-macro minimum focusing distance.


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Another set of Supertelephotos has appeared in a Japanese patent application.</p>
> <p>Japan Patent Application 2018-018101</p>
> <ul>
> <li>EF 300mm f/2.8L</li>
> ...


If I recall correctly you were saying the same last year...


----------



## Bangrossi (Feb 5, 2018)

No update for 200mm f/2 is?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2018)

Nikon has recently released new patents for 400mm, 500mm, 600mm f/5.6 PF (ie DO) lenses. They are making a strong play for nature enthusiasts.


----------



## djack41 (Feb 5, 2018)

Canon revealed a working prototype EF 600mm F4 DO almost 3 years ago. This site said to expect the lens go on sale in 2017. Where is it? That would be a killer lens if only the glacier would move.


----------



## tron (Feb 6, 2018)

djack41 said:


> Canon revealed a working prototype EF 600mm F4 DO almost 3 years ago. This site said to expect the lens go on sale in 2017. Where is it? That would be a killer lens if only the glacier would move.


The site is always optimistic in predictions like that...


----------



## exquisitor (Feb 6, 2018)

NancyP said:


> There might be a niche for an updated 400mm or 500 mm f/5.6 L IS, but it could be a small one. Among all the local wildlife photographers who are still on relatively inexpensive "starter" lenses, I am the only one with the 400 f/5.6 L no-IS, which admittedly I love for light weight and handiness for birds in flight. Everyone else has a 100-400L IS I, or Tamron or Sigma 150-600mm IS. There seems to be a strong preference for zoom versatility. That being said, there is no such critter as an inexpensive f5.6 supertele prime with IS, so it is hard to say if anyone would buy it.



I agree, this lens is rather a specialty. But... from the market of used lenses here in Germany the 400/5.6 seems to be quite popular in comparison with any kind of tilt shift lenses. And TS-E 90/2.8 got updated last year. I can imagine that the market for this lens is even smaller than for 400/5.6.



9VIII said:


> exquisitor said:
> 
> 
> > Why not update the 400/5.6? Looking at the 100-400/4.0-5.6 II Canon could definitely make something great with a prime 400 mm, like less weight and smaller than the current version + IS.
> ...



That could be one reason. But the same example, as above: TS-E lenses has no competition too, but they got updated last year.

I think other reason is that the current 400/5.6 is still selling well, so why bother.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 6, 2018)

600mm IS VII obsolete 2019...


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 6, 2018)

With the 2020 Olympics being at home in Tokyo I assume Canon will be a major sponsor and will be looking to have new gear to impress.
The current 600mm is lighter than the previous version but its still a whopper.
It's like owning an aircraft carrier. It's expensive to build one but then you need to buy the planes to put on it and support ships.
The current 600mm is like that. You need a Gimbal Head and solid tripod and a good raincover and a suitable bag.
(The cases are great for storage but not for moving)
Smaller (more compact) and lighter would be an improvement. I can't imagine image quality being better but maybe its possible.
I'm sure Canon make some money from these lens but I assume they are more aspirational lens. Very few of Canon photographers will ever use them but they need to be recognised as the best and show up at World Cups and Olympics. Many Canon users dream of owning them and hope some day that dream will come through.


----------



## Architect1776 (Feb 6, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Another set of Supertelephotos has appeared in a Japanese patent application.</p>
> <p>Japan Patent Application 2018-018101</p>
> <ul>
> <li>EF 300mm f/2.8L</li>
> ...



Is it possible the improvements correlate to new sensor technology that they will need to be even better? It seems that there are a lot of new patents for new sensors that I hope are considerably better and will that then require improvements in lenses?


----------

